# NINER One 9 RDO



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

Just out, new *NINER One 9 RDO* Singlespeed.









EB13: All-New Niner WFO Enduro Monster - Plus Carbon One9 RDO & More!


----------



## blum585 (Mar 28, 2012)

Phuck Yeah, now if I had a spare coin or two laying around. Always enjoy seeing new Carbon SS's!


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

I need this.


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

I've been lusting after this thing in the Niner forum for 15 minutes and now it's here too. I'm not going to get anything done today.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

That set up with a set of blue i9 torch wheels. Sick.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Yawn. Another plastic bike that costs $200 to produce and sells for over $2000. 

No wonder manufacturers convince the public they NEED carbon.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Yawn. Another plastic bike that costs $200 to produce and sells for over $2000.
> 
> No wonder manufacturers convince the public they NEED carbon.


Says the guy with a Niner plastic fork on his bike.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Yawn. Another plastic bike that costs $200 to produce and sells for over $2000.


Right, because Niner is netting 90% in pure profits. Lots more goes into producing goods than material costs.


----------



## chrzis (Dec 14, 2012)

Please educate me... What are the main differences between the One 9 RDO & Air 9 Carbon?

Both carbon hardtails... Geometry similar? The same?
I can run a 1x system on the One9... Are there any major differences?


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

tooclosetosee said:


> Says the guy with a Niner plastic fork on his bike.


Used to!
Owned two, broke one.
I do like the way carbon frames ride. I actually race CX on one now. It is super stiff and light. But its also in the process of cracking on the seattube.

I have only broken 1 steel frame. I ran the seatpost a bit too short and a crack formed in the at the ST/Seat Stay junction. User error.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

phsycle said:


> Right, because Niner is netting 90% in pure profits. Lots more goes into producing goods than material costs.


They are still making a killing on the products. Try to mark up a Ti or high end steel frame the same way they mark up carbon... No one would fall for that.

Also, carbon has a shorter lifespan than steel or Ti. The consumer automatically steps back into the line to purchase a new frame in a few years down the road.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Try to mark up a Ti or high end steel frame the same way they mark up carbon... No one would fall for that.


Doesn't Moots sell hardtail frames for upwards of $3k? I'm not sure about material costs with Ti. Maybe it does cost that much but Vassago, Lynskey, and Salsa seem to have figured out a cheaper way to make Ti frames... people still buy up Moots. Not saying I wouldn't... I'd love a Moots but I bet there's some charge for the "Moots" logo somewhere in there.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

@chrzis since apparently the "quote" button didn't work... 

Not sure all the differences but I know the Maxle is new on the One9, the brake location is different from the standard A9C (similar to the RDO), and the top tube looks a little different. I'm sure they claim lots of "stiffness where it counts / compliance where you need it" upgrades with the new frame. Maybe it's true, maybe it isn't, but still a different frame. Plus that color... The blue looks good on there.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Sheepo5669 said:


> They are still making a killing on the products. Try to mark up a Ti or high end steel frame the same way they mark up carbon... No one would fall for that.
> 
> Also, carbon has a shorter lifespan than steel or Ti. The consumer automatically steps back into the line to purchase a new frame in a few years down the road.


Hey, you should start your own bike company, undercut Niner's prices on that huge margin you'll be working with, and rake it in.

And please post some proof that carbon lifespan is less than that of steel or Ti. Everything I've read says the opposite.


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

chrzis said:


> Please educate me... What are the main differences between the One 9 RDO & Air 9 Carbon?
> 
> Both carbon hardtails... Geometry similar? The same?
> I can run a 1x system on the One9... Are there any major differences?


The new Air 9 Carbon has a PF30 bb, so not intended to be run Singlespeed. So, I guess the Air 9 Carbon is closer to the Air 9 RDO now. Just different price points.


----------



## blum585 (Mar 28, 2012)

have2ride2day said:


> The new Air 9 Carbon has a PF30 bb, so not intended to be run Singlespeed. So, I guess the Air 9 Carbon is closer to the Air 9 RDO now. Just different price points.


My guess is the original A9C will disapear, there is really no need for the model anymore, especially considering you can put a hanger on the One 9 and run it with a 1x10 or 1x11 - front deraileurs are on their last leg anyhow. The A9C RDO and the One9 RDO cover all the carbon hardtail needs...


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

I like the new Stumpy SS. Carbon wheels and all. It's the only bike on the 2014 site without a price attached : (


----------



## jgutz71 (May 6, 2012)

anyone know what the price is on that new Stumpy SS?


----------



## sandbox (Nov 26, 2012)

No idea on price, but mine is already on order. Its gonna be sweet!! And there will be a Carve SL up for sale soon. The only thing I dont like about the Stumpy is the lack of availability for a derailleur hanger. Itd be a "nice to have"


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

sandbox said:


> No idea on price, but mine is already on order. Its gonna be sweet!! And there will be a Carve SL up for sale soon. The only thing I dont like about the Stumpy is the lack of availability for a derailleur hanger. Itd be a "nice to have"


I'm assuming you're talking about the Stumpjumper, not One 9. Any improvement from last year's frame?


----------



## sandbox (Nov 26, 2012)

phsycle said:


> I'm assuming you're talking about the Stumpjumper, not One 9. Any improvement from last year's frame?


Last year a complete bike was not available in carbon- only the Ned limited edition and the Carve SL. Last years SS Stumpy did not include a fork, this years has the carbon fork included. The frame itself appears to be the same.


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

The One 9 RDO is quite a different bike than the A9C (if you're speaking of the present model). The ONE9RDO is "suppose" to have a higher level of carbon which is lighter. The RDO has 12x142 rear axle system and BIOCENTRIC EBB vs a press-fit bb (not SS capable).

If I remember correctly, the old A9C had BIOCENTRIC and other BB options depending on your setup. I believe there is probably close to a 200g difference between the old AC9 and the new ONE9RDO.

Now don't get it twisted...my subjective opinion along with a friend of mine that is a professional bike fitter for MN precision ...I think if you're going to pay this kind of money...I would ultimately consider titanium...sure there is a weight penalty, but the ride quality between the RDO and my Lynskey Pro29 and not even in the same ballpark in terms of ride quality.


----------



## tiflow_21 (Oct 27, 2005)

dubdryver said:


> Now don't get it twisted...my subjective opinion along with a friend of mine that is a professional bike fitter for MN precision ...I think if you're going to pay this kind of money...I would ultimately consider titanium...sure there is a weight penalty, but the ride quality between the RDO and my Lynskey Pro29 and not even in the same ballpark in terms of ride quality.


Are you saying your Pro29 is more compliant than the RDO? I have a Pro29 as well and have been happy with it, however it weighs nearly double what an Air9 RDO weighs. The Pro29 is pretty stiff, so I don't see it being a whole lot more compliant compared to an Air9 or One9 RDO. I'd be curious to hear more about your experience/comparison.

Last year I raced the Pro29, this year I've been racing on a santa cruz highball. The primary reason for the change was weight. The highball is supposed to be SUPER stiff and non-compliant compared to other carbon frames but I haven't felt a huge difference in comfort compared to my Pro29 (highball with 30.9 syntace P6 hiflex post, Pro29 with 27.2 eriksen layback sweetpost).


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

tiflow_21 said:


> Last year I raced the Pro29, this year I've been racing on a santa cruz highball. The primary reason for the change was weight. The highball is supposed to be SUPER stiff and non-compliant compared to other carbon frames but I haven't felt a huge difference in comfort compared to my Pro29 (highball with 30.9 syntace P6 hiflex post, Pro29 with 27.2 eriksen layback sweetpost).


This new ONE9 RDO looks really nice. I've owned both too (stock geo) and a Niner AIR9 Carbon (their first gen) and they could not be more different riding bikes. The A9C was a true race bike, so stiff and tracked positive. No flex, pure power transfer to the ground. It beat the crap out of me on long courses but was the best tracking bike I've ever owned. The Pro29 was more compliant vertically and horizontally but nice for the longer courses. I'm now back on steel, go figure. But my next bike will be carbon as the weight benefits are pretty huge. Steel is real...heavy...but a nice change of pace. Steel is close to three pounds heavier and ti is 1.75-2 pounds heavier than the carbon with roughly the same builds.


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

Thinking of building one of these up with a Rohloff for an all-seasons "one bike." Thoughts?


----------



## frank daleview (Jan 23, 2004)

Cool idea. I love the geometry and handling of my One nine, niner also happens to be a fantastic company to deal with.


----------



## joebike (Oct 11, 2004)

*My new One 9*

This is my first carbon fiber ss and I love it!


----------



## SSRIDER35 (Nov 11, 2014)

Loving mine!


----------

